# Federal Tabacco Tax...



## Schecter30 (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone know what the deal is with this now? All I know is the House approved in on Jan 14th. Will the Senate vote? Will or has Obama signed it?

Cigarettes: $6.10 more a carton
Large Cigars: up to 40 cents more a cigar
Small cigars: 96 cents more a pack
Pipe Tobacco: $1.71 more per pound
Chew: 30.5 cents more per pound

If he signs it he'll already break his promise to the American people that he will not raise taxes on anyone earning less than $250,000 a year. This tax puts a burden on the less well off who smoke in order to fund the (SCHIP). 

Obama needs to be a man of his word.


----------



## rainman (Apr 13, 2007)

Schecter30 said:


> If he signs it he'll already break his promise to the American people that he will not raise taxes on anyone earning less than $250,000 a year.


Wouldn't that be a reference to income tax, not sales tax?

Anyway Americans need to count themselves very lucky just how little in taxes are paid on average, especially for any vices like alcohol and tobacco not to mention the basics like fuel.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

rainman said:


> Wouldn't that be a reference to income tax, not sales tax?
> 
> Anyway Americans need to count themselves very lucky just how little in taxes are paid on average, especially for any vices like alcohol and tobacco not to mention the basics like fuel.


Surely your not suggesting that we should pay more taxes?

Here is a list of taxes we current Americans are paying:

Accounts Receivable Tax
 Building Permit Tax
Capital Gains Tax
CDL license Tax
Cigarette Tax
Corporate Income Tax
Court Fines (indirect taxes)
Dog License Tax
Federal Income Tax
Federal Unemployment Tax (FUTA)
Fishing License Tax
Food License Tax
Fuel permit tax
Gasoline Tax (42 cents per gallon)
Hunting License Tax
Inheritance Tax Interest expense (tax on the money)
Inventory tax IRS Interest Charges (tax on top of tax)
IRS Penalties (tax on top of tax)
Liquor Tax
Local Income Tax
Luxury Taxes
Marriage License Tax
Medicare Tax
Property Tax
Real Estate Tax
Septic Permit Tax
Service Charge Taxes
Social Security Tax
Road Usage Taxes (Truckers)
Sales Taxes
Recreational Vehicle Tax
Road Toll Booth Taxes
School Tax
State Income Tax
State Unemployment Tax (SUTA)
Telephone federal excise tax
Telephone federal universal service fee tax
Telephone federal, state and local surcharge taxes
Telephone minimum usage surcharge tax
Telephone recurring and non-recurring charges tax
Telephone state and local tax
Telephone usage charge tax
Toll Bridge Taxes
Toll Tunnel Taxes
Traffic Fines (indirect taxation)
Trailer registration tax
Utility Taxes
Vehicle License Registration Tax
Vehicle Sales Tax
Watercraft registration Tax
Well Permit Tax
Workers Compensation Tax


----------



## Baldyisme (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm afraid for you Americans this may only be the start. A foot in the door. Oh yes initially the taxes on cigars is low but in no time at all you will be like Canada and Mexico where $25-$30/stick is normal for an entry level premium stick. Cheap sticks are at least $10/stick. Taxes are applied on individual sticks and range anywhere from 100%-300%. The taxes are suppose to go for social and health care. Yeah right!

I hope I'm wrong. But consider that taxing cigars and smokers in these times of Trillion $$ deficit is one of the easiest ways of generating revenue.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

rainman said:


> Wouldn't that be a reference to income tax, not sales tax?
> 
> Anyway Americans need to count themselves very lucky just how little in taxes are paid on average, especially for any vices like alcohol and tobacco not to mention the basics like fuel.


No, the rest of the world needs to stand up to the quasi socialist governments that those citizens ALLOW to be in power. Looks like socialism has stopped trying to ooze under the back door and has started trying to kick in the front door here in the US


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

Moved to the Legislation forum.


----------



## Buddha024 (Jul 31, 2008)

Rev. Zack said:


> No, the rest of the world needs to stand up to the quasi socialist governments that those citizens ALLOW to be in power. Looks like socialism has stopped trying to ooze under the back door and has started trying to kick in the front door here in the US


Maybe there is a reason the ALLOW these people to be in power. Europeans have a longer life expectancy than we do. My :2

:ss :w :ss


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

Buddha024 said:


> Maybe there is a reason the ALLOW these people to be in power. Europeans have a longer life expectancy than we do. My :2
> 
> :ss :w :ss


... which cuases an increase in healthcare and Social Security costs! Smokers are good for the system!


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ahh.. I see the BOHICA program is in full action already. Bend Over Here It Comes Again. :shock:


----------



## Professor Mike (Jun 25, 2008)

Imagine that another politician's broken promise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gary106334 (Sep 28, 2006)

Professor Mike said:


> Imagine that another politician's broken promise !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Story of our lives!


----------



## Brule (Aug 28, 2008)

I hate the term "vice" tax and the sense that what we're doing is "wrong". The fact is moderate cigar use makes my life better (minimal risk w/ amount I smoke) and to call it a vice is to cheapen my life and what I wish to do with it. 

The new taxes really do hit the less-than-wealthy smokers the most, the group of which I am a member. Don't let the rhetoric fool ya, higher taxes affect everyone in the end. I just hope every day for governmental gridlock so this country maintains some of the things that has made it great.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Let's see here. We make money, and we are taxed on the money we earn.

We buy things and are taxed on what we buy with the money we have paid taxed on when we earned it.

Then if we make a major purchase such as a house ore a car, we pay an annual property tax on things we paid sales tax on when we purchase them with money we are taxed on when we earn it.

And we are the best country to live in. It's all very taxing on my mind. :dunno::ask::crazy::tease:LMFAO


----------

